# Hudson Valley Reptile Expo



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

Hi all
Perryman Dart Frogs will be available at Dale's Bearded Dragons for this show. We will have a large assortment of captive bred dart frogs all bred in our home. We will also have some hard to find plants available as well. All frogs are at least 2 months old some a bit older. Some varieties will be in limited numbers and others will be available as possible pairs.

Stop by DBD for all your dry good needs and check out our frogs at the same time!

Tincs Available:
Matecho
Patricia
Oyapock
Bakhuis
Citronella
Brazilian Yellow Head
Regina
Leucomela

Thumbnails Available:
Arena Blanca
Varadero
Vanzolinii
Southern Variabilis
Chazuta
Standard Imitator
Benedicta
Tarapoto
__________________
Perryman Dart Frogs


----------



## dartsanddragons (Jun 6, 2004)

What a great show this was, we met some new friends and had a great time, except for the crazy cold and windy weather, hope to be back for the next show. A special thanks to Mario from Dales Bearded Dragons for the invite for the show. Great time, Great show, see you next time.


----------



## JuanBlack (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi, I had to work so I missed the expo. By chance do you still have any Benedictas left?


----------

